# argos return without reciept



## salaried (23 Jan 2011)

Hi, As the title suggests, I recieved a christmas present from my brother which he purchased in argos. I know the item he intended to buy but he made a mistake, I do not have the reciept and was wondering has anyone changed an item in Argos without one. I know I could just go in and ask but thought it better to ask here first, Thanks in advance ,Salaried.


----------



## gianni (23 Jan 2011)

salaried said:


> Hi, As the title suggests, I recieved a christmas present from my brother which he purchased in argos. I know the item he intended to buy but he made a mistake, I do not have the reciept and was wondering has anyone changed an item in Argos without one. I know I could just go in and ask but thought it better to ask here first, Thanks in advance ,Salaried.



Proof of purchase is what is required, rather than receipt. If your brother has a VISA/Laser bill then that would suffice.

If you don't have a cc bill but do have the original packaging, I would chance it. Explain that it is an unwanted gift and that you are looking to exchange it for a more suitable gift.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Jan 2011)

I found argos very accommodating when I had to return a laptop three months after purchase as the HD failed, without receipt. It was actally purchased in another store ( and I told then this) but they took it in without question and replaced it after sending it back to manufacurer, no further questions asked.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Jan 2011)

I have always found that Argos have a very accommodating customer service approach.  Any time I have returned something without a receipt they have given me the option of getting something else instead but don't refund which IMHO is fair enough.  The only thing that you might run into a problem with is if the item is 

Their new brochure came out yesterday so make sure that it is still in stock.


----------



## Marantze (23 Jan 2011)

I returned a camera a few days ago without a receipt.No problem.


----------



## salaried (24 Jan 2011)

Gianni, Welfarite, Sue Ellen and Marantze, Thank you for your replies, I will give it a go and see if they will exchange it so, Again thank you, Salaried.


----------

